# What limbs are these...?



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

The link doesn't seem to be working bro.


----------



## JDT_Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

HoytHelixBoy said:


> The link doesn't seem to be working bro.


Its working fine for me.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)




----------



## crownimperial (Jan 26, 2009)

Its working for me now, must have been a server issue or something :noidea:


----------



## crownimperial (Jan 26, 2009)

They're apparently from an independent manufacturer and are just﻿ being tested right now. Park Kyung mo is testing a set.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

Those limbs are made by MK Korea. The Vera's are their top end wood core limbs. They also have a Foam Core version called MK 1404. More archers in Korea are preffering the Vera's over the MK 1404. 

A mid level foam core limb called Primeros (Carbon/Foam) are also available and an entry level limb called Inpers.


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

The manufacturers are the creators of the Samick Masters wicht take the patent with them and leave Samick to make his own limbs.

Is basically a masters. This is the reason that is dificult to find master limbs on market, because samick can't make them anymore and it seems they are trying to re-made it but with no succesfull.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Picture taken todaay in Ulsan:

MK limbs:











Kaya Limbs:











Samick is also displaying Master limbs with new graphics. Master limbs are still in production since ever. Only, European distributor stopped importing them some years ago.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

It would be nice to find an outlet in both Europe and USA for these products.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

*What limbs are these?*

There is a company in Manchester, Connecticut that sells the VERA and MK1404 limbs; Greatree Archery.

I don't know what the stock status of the limbs are currently. These are a relatively new product.

Call or email them.

Here is the web site address. www.greatreearchery.com


Regards and Good Shooting


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> The Vera's are their top end wood core limbs. They also have a Foam Core version called MK 1404. More archers in Korea are preffering the Vera's over the MK 1404.


Wood is good :wink:

John.


----------



## PredatorOne (Sep 15, 2009)

never seen those, but they look good


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

*What limbs are these*

You can watch the Korean mens team shot the Vera limbs in the video.

( 2009 Turkey)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSsgt33Vz7c

Regards,

P.S. I can't tell if all the Korean archers are using the Vera limbs.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

In Ulsan, among the top four in the qualification round, OH Jin Hyek was the one using MK Vera limbs.
Im Dong Hyun was using Samick Extreme limbs and LEE Chung Hwan and Rpomaine Giroulle were both using Win & Win Apecs Prime limbs.
For sure, wood core limbs are back on fashion at top level.


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

*Found a US retailer*

Found a US retailer for the MK Vera limbs.
Special order 4-8 weeks.
http://k1-archery.com/limbs/vera.php


----------



## niloc_king (Jun 10, 2009)

Is there a mk korea website i like the look of those veras


----------



## Sub (Mar 6, 2005)

*Inpers*

I've got a pair coming this week. So, I'll let you all know how they shoot!


----------



## Sub (Mar 6, 2005)

*Inpers*

http://inlinethumb46.webshots.com/45421/2523549570058002512S600x600Q85.jpg

Got these in the mail today. The limbs are so shiny and new, that I couldn't get a good photo with my camera. Oh well, I'm going to try to beat the NE PA record with these limbs come Sunday.

I'll let you all know how I do. If I break the record, then you know it was the limbs.


----------



## tjk009 (Feb 15, 2007)

*MK Vera's*

I got a pair of these last week. Very quiet, more so than my Samick Master's and they have limbsavers. Nice smooth draw. I'm selling them though as I prefer foam/carbon limbs at #36, check classifieds for more info.


----------



## Glen T (May 27, 2010)

Buy American !!!!!


----------



## Sub (Mar 6, 2005)

*Smooth.*

Finally got a chance to shoot these babies today. They are hands down the smoothest drawing limb that I have ever shot. MK Korea has another loyal customer.:teeth:


----------

